# Fighting in the tank



## bugoy24 (Apr 14, 2011)

I've noticed that my only red minor serpae tetra is a bit aggressive with one of my 2 dwarf gouramis. I just ignored it thinking it would turn out ok, but today i noticed that one of my dwarf gouramis anal fin has a big chunk missing, im guessing it was the red minor tetra. For now i've isolated it. Do any of you guys have red minor tetras and dwarf gouramis in a tank together?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What size is the tank? If you don't know for sure, I'd guess the Gourami. The one I have, has killed 3 others. They are pretty aggresive toward each other and it makes it worse in smaller tanks where they can't get away from each other.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

I'd agree that the gourami is the culprit. I have one of those tetras in my tank and it doesnt bother anybody ever. Gouramis can be aggressive toward eachother and can cause a lot of problems as jrman has stated.


----------



## bugoy24 (Apr 14, 2011)

you guys are right, i observed them closely for a couple of days.


----------



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, My flame dwarfs got so bad I had to separate them. You would figure in 30 gallons they would be fine. It took them a day to start tearing at each other. So I put them in two separate 3 gallons. Now I just have to figure out what to do with them..


----------

